# Help Selecting a Clicker



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

I always just call them and ask them which one I need for a particular bow. They guys at Lancaster are very helpful. Then you just order it while you have them on the phone. It's really very easy.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Go to Beiter's website and send them an email from there. They will give you the absolutely correct answer fast. Lancaster is helpful, but they are not Beiter.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

coldshock said:


> Hi everyone, I have been shooting for a little while without a clicker and I have decided to get one to help with draw consistency. What I am not sure about is which size I need. I have a Hoyt Horizon riser and I want to get the Beiter clicker. I noticed on the lancaster site that they have several thread sizes available. If I am not mistaken, the horizon has a 6-32 thread size but Beiter seems to make a few with that thread size. There is a 6-32axis, 6-32zone, and 6-32axis. I don't think I need a 4-40 but I could be wrong. I am needing help deciding which to order.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any assistance you all can provide to me as a relatively new shooter.
> 
> Thanks in advance!












Not that complicated.

You do not have a metric riser, since you have a Hoyt.

Therefore,
you have 4 choices for SAE thread:

a) 4-40 where the threaded length is 5/16th inch long (straight clicker arm)

b) 4-40 where the threaded length is 3/8th inch long (straight clicker arm)

c) 6/32nds where the threaded length is 3/8th inch long (special bent clicker arm)

d) 6/32nds where the threaded length is 3/8th inch long (straight clicker arm)

e) 6/32nds where the threaded length is 5/16th inch long (straight clicker arm)

So,
just go to the hardware store
and
find a 4-40 thread bolt that is 5/16th inch long
and
find a 4-40 thread bolt that is 3/8th inch long.

If the 5/16th inch length screw bottoms out, this length of 4-40 screw FITS your bow.
If the 3/8th inch length screw bottoms out, this length of 4-40 screw FITS your bow.

Since you have a Hoyt,
then the 4-40 thread size screw probably fits your bow.

If in doubt, just call Lancaster and talk to a Tech XPert.


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone, this information is very helpful! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I use a KL632A on my Horizon.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know when Beiter last updated their info - but I don't see any of Hoyt's newer models listed (Excel, GMX, Nexus, or their Formula bows). Not all Hoyts take the same either. I found that out when I tried to take my Beiter from my Avalon+ to my Matrix - and it didn't fit. And if you look above the list Beiter gives - they have a disclaimer that the info might not be complete or accurate. You can email them and ask them, but I still say calling the guys at Lancaster is easiest/fastest. When I got my Formula RX, I just got a new clicker rather than take the one off my Matrix. I wanted a clicker on each bow anyway. Don't know if they are different sizes or not - I don't have that good of memory ;-)


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

I went ahead and contacted lancaster. The gentleman I spoke with suggested the 4-40, so that is what I'll be trying.


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

straat said:


> I use a KL632A on my Horizon.


Ooh, great to know that one works for the horizon. I will order based on that since it has been working out for you. I am glad I waited a bit. Returns with lancaster are easy but I like to avoid it.


----------

